# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω

## Antonis8

Έχω περάσει γενικά πολύ δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια και δύσκολες καταστάσεις στη ζωή μου, αλλά ένα γεγονός με έχει στιγματίσει για κάποιο λόγο. Οι γείτονες μου δηλητηρίασαν κάτι αδέσποτα που τάιζα. Για πολύ καιρό εβρισκα πτώματα και έβλεπα ζώα να ξεψυχανε μπροστα μου. Το πιο τραυματικό όμως ήταν ένα από τα αδέσποτα που ήταν ακόμα ζωντανό,, πήγα να του κάνω την ένεση που κανεις για να προκληθεί εμετός , μπήκα στο σπίτι για να πάρω ένα κλουβί και να το μεταφέρω στον κτηνίατρο και είδα από το παράθυρο 
τη γυναίκα του γείτονα να βγαίνει και να βάζει το γατί σε μια μαύρη 
σακούλα.
Δεν έχουν συναίσθηση της αθλιότητας τους, πιστεύουν ότι είναι καλοί άνθρωποι, θεωρούν πως αξίζουν το σεβασμό. Με έχουν στιγματίσει σε όλο το χωριο,βάλανε ανθρώπους να με τραμπουκιζουν επί βδομάδες και απάντησαν στην καταγγελία μου με αγωγή. Είχαν το θράσος να ισχυρίζονται ότι εγώ τους προκάλεσα τραύμα γιατί τους κατηγόρησα άδικα λέει ενώ τον είδα με τα μάτια μου να πετάει δηλητήρια σε περιφραγμένο περιβόλι. Και δεν περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη ούτε να βρω προστασία από την ελληνική αστυνομία. Έκανα ένα καλό με το να ταιζω τα ζώα ,να κάνω καθημερινό αγώνα και ξοδεύω ένα σωρό λεφτά και κατέληξα να βρω τον μπελά μου και κανείς δεν με προστάτευσε. Πρόκειται για ηθική παθογένεια του ελληνικού κράτους. Ότι το ήθος τους μένει μόνο στην επιφάνεια και η ουσία χάνεται σε υποκριτικές ανουσιοτητες. 
Πήρα χαρτί από τον ψυχίατρο για το τραύμα μου και η δικηγόρος τους το σχολίασε περιπαιχτικά,ότι δήθεν δεν έχω μετατραυματικο στρες και το έκανα μόνο για το δικαστήριο. Ποσο απροστάτευτοι είμαστε σε νομικό πλαίσιο, με πιάνει απελπισία. 
Να ακούω όλα αυτα τα ψέματα από κάτι τομάρια που προσπαθούν να γλιτώσουν το πρόστιμο και να με γελοιοποιούν ενώ εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι τα βράδια,δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.

Δεν θα αντέξω αν χάσω νομικά την υπόθεση,σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία αν τη χάσω. Με αηδιάζει αυτή η υποκρισία,η κακια,η αδικία. Και το γεγονός ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τι άθλιοι άνθρωποι είναι.

Κάθε φορά που μιλάω για αυτό αρχίζω να κλαίω και αναγκάστηκα να μετακομίσω από το σπίτι μου για αυτό το λόγο,είχα φλας μπακ κάθε φορά που γύριζα σπιτι , φοβούμουν ότι θα δω πτώματα στο δρόμο. Επειδή είδα τόσα πλάσματα να ξεψυχανε σε μια περίοδο που δεν το περίμενα,ανέπτυξα ξανά την αρρωστοφοβια που είχα ξεπεράσει πριν εξι χρόνια. Πλέον όταν πηγαίνω σε αυτό το σπίτι (ακόμα δεν μετέφερα όλα τα πράγματα μου) νιώθω ότι πνιγομαι. Και είμαι σε διαρκές άγχος για τα υπόλοιπα αδέσποτα,πάω και τα ταιζω μια φορά την ημέρα αλλα φοβάμαι ότι θα ξανακάνουν τα ίδια και θα τα σκοτώσουν όλα και δεν έχω κανέναν να τα προστατεύσει,έχω βαρεθεί να απευθύνομαι σε κουφές αρχές. 

Το έχω συζητήσει και με ψυχολόγο και με ψυχίατρο, δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.

----------


## Sonia

Βάλε καμια κάμερα με καταγραφικό εκεί κοντά χωρίς να το ξέρουν-κατά προτίμηση με ήχο. Νομικά ίσως να μην μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τίποτα, αλλά στο ίντερνετ και στα κανάλια μια χαρά μπορείς να τους κάνεις ρόμπα αν έχεις βίντεο όπου κάνουν αθλιότητες ακόμα κι αν τυχόν χάσεις την υπόθεση. Και μετά άστους να κουρεύονται.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα Αντώνη. Πρώτα από όλα θέλω να σου πω μπράβο που βοηθάς τα αδέσποτα και αφιερώνεις χρόνο και χρήμα για αυτά. Λίγοι το κάνουν.. Να ξέρεις ότι όλα όσα περιγράφεις τα έχω ζήσει.
Όταν έγινε το περιστατικό με τα γατάκια τι κινήσεις έκανες? Έχεις μιλήσει με οργανώσεις που βοηθάνε αδέσποτα ζώα για να σε βοηθήσουν όσο αφορά τις κινήσεις σου από εδώ και πέρα αλλά και για το πως μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον κάθε άρρωστο μα... Που νομίζει ότι όλος ο πλανήτης του ανήκει και σκοτώνει αθώες ψυχές?
Δεν ξέρω πως είναι τα πράγματα εκεί στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Sonia

Δυστυχώς Γιώργο σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας τα πράγματα είναι άστα να πάνε, οι φιλοζωικές είναι ανύπαρκτες στα μικρά μέρη και δύσκολα να πηγαίνουν παντού στην περιοχή τους ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν. Που να πρωτοπάνε; Όμως πράγματι το να υπάρχει φιλοζωική ή αρκετοί μαζί που αντιδρούν και παλεύουν για κάποια πράγματα βοηθάει από το να είναι κάποιος μόνος του.Εδώ που είμαι δεν υπάρχει φιλοζωική και αυτές στις κοντινές περιοχές μας έχουν γενικά γραμμένους, αλλά έχουμε μαζευτεί σιγά σιγά κάποια άτομα που κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα και αντιδράμε στα κακώς κείμενα. Οι φόλες έχουν μειωθεί πολύ σε σχέση με παλιότερα διότι κάπου πιέσαμε πολύ και τους τοπικούς παράγοντες με τον τρόπο μας. Παλιά που ήμασταν ένα-δυο άτομα ενεργά και οι περισσότεροι δεν μιλούσαν ή αδιαφορούσαν, ΟΚ, από το τίποτα κάτι κάναμε, αλλά γενικά γραμμένους μας είχαν. Και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδείξεις ποιος πετάει φόλες ή τι. Όταν έπιασαν οι κάμερες από την επιχείρησή μου κάτι μαλάκες που έδεσαν από το λαιμό και χώσαν σε μία κλούβα ένα αδέσποτο και το πήγαν αλλού με σκοπό να το παρατήσουν μέσα στις ερημιές ή να βρουν κάποιον να το πουλήσουν, σου λέω εγώ για πότε τσακίστηκαν και το φέραν πίσω όταν είδαν ότι έχω αποδείξεις και τους είπα ότι θα τους γ.μήσω το κέρατο. Και για πότε συμμαζευτήκαν που παλιά αλωνίζαν οι συγκεκριμένοι.

----------


## george1520

> Δυστυχώς Γιώργο σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας τα πράγματα είναι άστα να πάνε, οι φιλοζωικές είναι ανύπαρκτες στα μικρά μέρη και δύσκολα να πηγαίνουν παντού στην περιοχή τους ακόμα κι αν υπάρχουν. Που να πρωτοπάνε; Όμως πράγματι το να υπάρχει φιλοζωική ή αρκετοί μαζί που αντιδρούν και παλεύουν για κάποια πράγματα βοηθάει από το να είναι κάποιος μόνος του.Εδώ που είμαι δεν υπάρχει φιλοζωική και αυτές στις κοντινές περιοχές μας έχουν γενικά γραμμένους, αλλά έχουμε μαζευτεί σιγά σιγά κάποια άτομα που κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα και αντιδράμε στα κακώς κείμενα. Οι φόλες έχουν μειωθεί πολύ σε σχέση με παλιότερα διότι κάπου πιέσαμε πολύ και τους τοπικούς παράγοντες με τον τρόπο μας. Παλιά που ήμασταν ένα-δυο άτομα ενεργά και οι περισσότεροι δεν μιλούσαν ή αδιαφορούσαν, ΟΚ, από το τίποτα κάτι κάναμε, αλλά γενικά γραμμένους μας είχαν. Και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδείξεις ποιος πετάει φόλες ή τι. Όταν έπιασαν οι κάμερες από την επιχείρησή μου κάτι μαλάκες που έδεσαν από το λαιμό και χώσαν σε μία κλούβα ένα αδέσποτο και το πήγαν αλλού με σκοπό να το παρατήσουν μέσα στις ερημιές ή να βρουν κάποιον να το πουλήσουν, σου λέω εγώ για πότε τσακίστηκαν και το φέραν πίσω όταν είδαν ότι έχω αποδείξεις και τους είπα ότι θα τους γ.μήσω το κέρατο. Και για πότε συμμαζευτήκαν που παλιά αλωνίζαν οι συγκεκριμένοι.


Εδώ στην Κύπρο λέμε "ο φόβος φέρνει κόλαση". Γιαυτό ρώτησα αν μπορεί να μιλήσει με οργανώσεις. Εμάς εδώ πλέον φοβούνται τις αντιδράσεις όλων αυτών των φιλοζωων και είναι κάπως πιο ήρεμα τα πράγματα.. Όχι πάντα όμως. Αλλά καλύτερα από τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
Πάντα έλεγα σε όσους ξέρω πως μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν αγαπάς ένα ζώο, δεν θες να το ταΐζεις αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι μπορείς να του κάνεις κακό και να το σκοτώσεις. Αγνόησε το, προσπερασε το αλλά μην του κάνεις κακό. Αν μπορούσαν να δουν όλοι άνθρωποι πόση αγάπη δίνουν αυτές οι ψυχες ίσως ο κόσμος μας να ήταν καλύτερος. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό λειτουργώ τόσα χρόνια. Σέβομαι ότι αναπνέει.

----------


## Sonia

Γιώργο εγώ μαζί σου είμαι. Από την άλλη ξέρεις, φτάνουμε σε σημείο κι εμείς να μην βλέπουμε καμια φορά την άλλη πλευρά, διότι το ζωντανό δεν φταίει, ούτε κι εμένα με ενοχλούν, αλλά είναι και πρόβλημα να μαζεύονται ορδές ολόκληρες γατιά ή σκυλιά σε ένα σημείο συγκεκριμένο. Φυσικά και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια καλύτερη λύση τα ταϊζεις, τα αγαπάς,τα φροντίζεις, τα υπερασπίζεσαι, αλλά είναι λογικό να ενοχλούνται και οι γύρω κάπου. Για αυτό αν έχουν μάθει σε συγκεκριμένες γειτονιές, προσπαθούμε να πηγαίνουμε επί τόπου σε κάποιο σημείο που όσο γίνεται δεν ενοχλεί και να τα ταϊζουμε εκεί ώστε να μην μαζεύονται πολλά σε ένα σημείο και για αυτό είναι πολύ βασική η στείρωση. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δικαιολογούνται οι μαλάκες κι ότι πρέπει να τα σκοτώσεις ή να τα κακομεταχειρίζεσαι, αλλά σταδιακά το σωστό από πολλές απόψεις είναι να μειώνεται ο πληθυσμός τους. Αυτό προσπαθώ να το εξηγώ όσο γίνεται στα σκουριασμένα μυαλά, ένα ζώο εμβολιάσμένο, υγιές, ταϊσμένο, είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερο από ένα ζώο άρρωστο, νηστικό, φοβισμένο που μπορεί να γίνει κι επιθετικό ή φορέας ασθενειών. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρει ένα σπίτι, αλλά αφού αυτό δεν γίνεται και αφού δεν υπάρχει σωστός χώρος να φιλοξενηθεί, κάνεις το καλύτερο και πιέζεις τον δήμο να κάνει αυτά που πρέπει. Αυτονόητα αυτά που λέω θα μου πεις, αλλά πολύς κόσμος δεν το καταλάβαίνει, έχει μάθει "αυτοί τα μαζεύουν εδώ" κτλ κτλ. Αν κάτσεις και τους συζητήσεις ήρεμα, κάποιοι κάπου αλλάζουν μυαλά. Δυστυχώς όχι όλοι. Ωστόσο θα επιμείνω πολύ στη στείρωση. 

Αντώνη δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος φιλόζωος εκεί γύρω; Θεωρείς ότι ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι δεν ασχολούνται ενεργά, δεν μπορεί να βρεθούν μερικοί να δώσουν κάποια χρήματα ώστε έστω να γίνουν κάποιες στειρώσεις; Υπάρχει κάποιος συνεργάσιμος κτηνίατρος στην περιοχή; Ο δήμος έχει βάση νόμου πρόγραμμα για τα αδέσποτα, δεν μπορείς να πιέσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση;

----------


## Eagle guy

Προς Θεού, μην αυτοκτονήσεις επειδή οι άλλοι είναι καθίκια! Ζήσε για να συνεχίζεις να βοηθάς όσο μπορείς τα ζωάκια

----------


## Sonia

Δεν θα κάνουμε τη χάρη στους τριμάλακες, θα μείνουμε εκεί να βοηθάμε τα ζώα και να τους τις σπάμε μέχρι να γίνουν άνθρωποι ή να σπαστούν οι ίδιοι. Τρόποι υπάρχουν πάντα κι ας χαθεί ένα δικαστήριο- που δεν νομίζω να χαθεί έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα αντωνη.
λυπαμαι πολυ για τα βασανα που τοσο αδικα περνας.
αναρωτιομουν συχνα τι να σου προκαλει αυτην την ανησυχια με την υγεια σου, ενω εισαι ενα μορφωμενο και πανεξυπνο ατομο.
απ οτι ξερω ο νομος για την κακοποιηση των ζωων εχει αυστηροποιηθει πολυ και πανε αυτοφωρο οσοι κακοποιουν ζωα. δεν ξερω αν βρισκεσαι καπου που για καποιον λογο η αστυνομια κανει την παλαβη, γιατι ειναι δουλεια τους να σε βοηθησουν και να τα προστευσουν.
μην βασιζεις την δικη σου διαθεση σε ανθρωπους που δεν αξιζουν ουτε την καταρα σου, ειναι κριμα, και προς θεου, μην κανεις κσεψεις αυτοκτονιας ειτε χασεις, ειτε κερδισεις.
το να χασεις δεν θα σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι δικαιος ο αγωνας σου, μονο οτι κερδισε για μια ακομα φορα η αδικια και η αθλιοτητα.
εγω προτεινω αντι να συνθλιβεσαι απο τα καθαρματα αυτα, να προσπαθησεις να βρεις ανθρωπους με τα ιδια ιδανικα με εσενα.
καθαρματα δεν θα παψουν ποτε να υπαρχουν. δεν μπροουμε να βασιζουμε την υπαρξη μας σε αυτο.
πρεπει να κανουμε εναν περιγυρο με ανθρωπους που μας κατανοουν και που αποδεχομαστε και να μας στηριζουν σε οσα περναμε. 
δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι ανθρωποι που αγαπανε τα ζωα στο μερος σου; μονο εσυ εισαι; ας μην ειναι φιλοζωικη οργανωση. απλοι πολτες ας ειναι. οργανωσε εσυ μια κινηση εκει, αν δεν υπαρχει να προστατευσετε τα ζωα, ελατε σε επαφη με οργανωσεις σε μια μεγαλυτερη πολη για να σας βοηθησουν, κι αν δεν καταφερετε πολλα, τουλαχιστον να προσπαθησετε, τουλαχιστον να εχεις νορμαλ ανθρωπους να μιλας γι αυτο το θεμα.

υ.γ. δοκιμασε να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια με τον συνηγορο του πολιτη για να σε συμβουλευσουν για την ολιγωρια της αστυνομιας στο θεμα, η να σου πουν καποια ιδεα για το νομικο θεμα.

----------


## Sonia

Πολύ σωστή η Remedy.

----------


## Antonis8

> Βάλε καμια κάμερα με καταγραφικό εκεί κοντά χωρίς να το ξέρουν-κατά προτίμηση με ήχο. Νομικά ίσως να μην μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τίποτα, αλλά στο ίντερνετ και στα κανάλια μια χαρά μπορείς να τους κάνεις ρόμπα αν έχεις βίντεο όπου κάνουν αθλιότητες ακόμα κι αν τυχόν χάσεις την υπόθεση. Και μετά άστους να κουρεύονται.





Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τέτοιο υλικό, μόνο κάποιες φωτογραφίες που είχα δώσαμε από τα νεκρά ζώα και αυτές ακόμα είχε την αναίδεια η δικηγόρος τους να στις σχολιάσει υποτιμητικα και να πει "ότι κοιμούνται τα γατιά στις φωτογραφίες" ενω βλέπεις και το αίμα στο στόμα ξέρω γω.
Έκανα το λάθος να καταγγείλω με ψευδώνυμο σε ομάδα του φβ το περιστατικό και εκεί πάτησαν την αγωγή για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση παρόλο που δεν τους αναφέρω καν ονομαστικά και δεν χρησιμοποιώ ούτε το δικό μου όνομα. Για αυτή την ανώνυμη δημοσίευση κυνηγήθηκα από την αστυνομία μετά από μήνυση τους χωρίς παράβολο (που θα αρχειοθετούνταν δλδ και όμως οι αστυνομικοί , επειδή έχουν γνωστό τους στην αστυνομία έδειξαν φοβερό ζήλο) και με κυνηγούσαν για μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα, με τηλέφωνο και με το περιπολικό έξω από το σπίτι μου, μέχρι που ενημέρωσα τον διοικητή που δεν είχε ιδέα και σταμάτησαν. 
Έχουν και κάποιον συγγενή στο τοπικό συμβούλιο και κατέθεσε υπέρ τους ότι δήθεν εγώ δημιουργώ προβλήματα. Αυτός δουλεύει στο στρατό, έκανε τα πάντα για να μην χάσει τη δουλειά του και να μην φάει πειθαρχικό. 

Στο περιβάλλον μου έχω δύο νομικούς που έχουν αναλάβει την υπόθεση αλλά και πάλι σε πρώτη φάση έχει εκδωθεί μία πρώτη απόφαση προ της κύριας αγωγής να μην δημοσιεύω λέει πράγματα για αυτούς κάτι που δεν έκανα ποτέ. Στο ένα δικαστήριο κατά τους καταδικάστηκε η γυναίκα του, αλλά κατά τα άλλα οι δύο άλλες καταγγελίες αρχειοθετήθηκαν γιατί δήθεν δεν υπήρχαν στοιχεία ενώ είχα καταθέσει φωτογραφίες και τον είχα δει με τα μάτια μου. Επειδή η υπόλοιπη γειτονιά έχει θέμα που ταίζω τις γάτες φέραν άτομα από εκεί και κατέθεσαν ότι εγώ δημιουργώ πρόβλημα και ότι εκείνοι είναι φιλόζωοι και άλλα εξοργιστικά ψέματα. 

Φιλοζωικη υπάρχει και ενεργή, γίνονται στειρώσεις δυο φορές το χρόνο, έχουν στειρωθεί τα ζώα και άλλα που ταίζω σε άλλες γειτονιές, τη μία καταγγελία την έκανα μέσω των δικηγόρων της φιλοζωικής αλλά όταν άκουσαν μετά για αγωγή έκαναν τις πάπιες και με παρέπεμπαν ο ένας στον άλλον χωρίς να βρω στήριξη πουθενά. 

Φοβάμαι ότι αν κερδίσουν θα το ξανακάνουν και θα έχουν το δεδικασμένο υπέρ τους και δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Για αυτό σκέφτομαι να αυτοκτονήσω, αφότου πρώτα αφήσω κάποιο ποσό για τη φροντίδα των ζώων και αφού στείλω μια ανοιχτή επιστολή στον υπουργό δικαιοσύνης για το θέμα. Είμαι απλός πολίτης που δρούσα εθελτονικά και βρέθηκα μπλεγμένος σε κάτι που έχει καταστρέψει την υγεία μου. Την ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδία την ανέπτυξα κατά τη διάρκεια του δικαστηριου, τα έπαιξε ο οργανισμός μου και το νευρικό μου σύστημα από τις συνεχείς κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## Antonis8

> καλημερα αντωνη.
> λυπαμαι πολυ για τα βασανα που τοσο αδικα περνας.
> αναρωτιομουν συχνα τι να σου προκαλει αυτην την ανησυχια με την υγεια σου, ενω εισαι ενα μορφωμενο και πανεξυπνο ατομο.
> απ οτι ξερω ο νομος για την κακοποιηση των ζωων εχει αυστηροποιηθει πολυ και πανε αυτοφωρο οσοι κακοποιουν ζωα. δεν ξερω αν βρισκεσαι καπου που για καποιον λογο η αστυνομια κανει την παλαβη, γιατι ειναι δουλεια τους να σε βοηθησουν και να τα προστευσουν.
> μην βασιζεις την δικη σου διαθεση σε ανθρωπους που δεν αξιζουν ουτε την καταρα σου, ειναι κριμα, και προς θεου, μην κανεις κσεψεις αυτοκτονιας ειτε χασεις, ειτε κερδισεις.
> το να χασεις δεν θα σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι δικαιος ο αγωνας σου, μονο οτι κερδισε για μια ακομα φορα η αδικια και η αθλιοτητα.
> εγω προτεινω αντι να συνθλιβεσαι απο τα καθαρματα αυτα, να προσπαθησεις να βρεις ανθρωπους με τα ιδια ιδανικα με εσενα.
> καθαρματα δεν θα παψουν ποτε να υπαρχουν. δεν μπροουμε να βασιζουμε την υπαρξη μας σε αυτο.
> πρεπει να κανουμε εναν περιγυρο με ανθρωπους που μας κατανοουν και που αποδεχομαστε και να μας στηριζουν σε οσα περναμε. 
> ...




Τα εξηγώ αναλυτικά στην παράθεση προς τη Σόνια, η αστυνομία όχι μόνο δεν με βοηθήσε, αλλά με κυνηγούσε επί μία εβδομάδα. Γνωρίζω τον νομο, κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται, ακόμα και κάποιες προηγούμενες καταγραφές με νεκρά ζώα που είχα κάνει στην αστυνομία, όταν ήρθε η ώρα του δικαστηρίου, αρνήθηκαν να μου τις δώσουν με προφάσεις. 

Εχω νομικούς στην οικογένεια μου, αλλά όταν έχουν ανθρώπους μέσα στο σύστημα, είναι δύσκολο. Παραποίησαν μέχρι και καταθέσεις μαρτύρων με τη συμβολή του γνωστού τους στην αστυνομία. 

Ναι, υπάρχουν κάποια ακόμα άτομα στο χωριό που φροντίζουν τα ζώα, αλλά όταν τους ζήτησα να μπουν μάρτυρες, μπήκε μόνο το ένα, οι άλλοι φοβόντουσαν γιατί είμαστε σε μικρή κοινωνία. Αντιθέτως εκείνοι βρήκαν πολλούς γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν θέλουν να ταίζω τα ζώα παρόλο που τηρώ το νόμο και δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν. Και ακόμα και άτομο του δήμου (που κανονικά έχει την υποχρέωση ο ίδιος ο Δήμος να φροντίζει για τη σίτιση, τη φροντίδα και την προστασία των αδέσποτων ζώων) στάθηκε υπέρ τους γιατί ήταν συγγενής τους. Και το πιο εξοργιστικό είναι ότι σε πρώτη φάση το δέχτηκε η δικαστής στο πολιτικό δικαστήριο. Μόνο ο δικαστής στο ποινικό καταδίκασε την γυναίκα του και οι καταγγελίες προς αυτόν αρχειοθετήθηκαν δήθεν λόγω ελλειψης στοιχείων ενώ είχα δώσει φωτογραφίες και τον είχα δει να τοποθετεί τα δηλητήρια. 

Αν χάσω, εκτός του ότι θα πρέπει να τους πληρώσω αποζημίωση κάτι που με προσβάλλει, θα πρέπει λέει να κάνω και επανορθωτική δημοσίευση που θα ζητάω συγνώμη. Συγνώμη που με τραμπουκισαν, με στιγμάτισαν, μου σκότωσαν τα ζώα που φροντίζα και μου κατέστρεψαν τη ζωή. Δεν πρόκειται. Και αν η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη, φτάσει εκεί, θα γίνει το παράδειγμα με την αυτοκτονία μου και την ανοιχτή επιστολή προς τους αρμόδιους για να καταλάβουν το μέγεθος της διαφθοράς και των καφκικών αδιεξόδων που διέπουν το σύστημα δικαιοσύνης. Όταν πας με το σταυρό στο χέρι όπως εγώ, χάνεις. Αυτοί έκαναν πολλές μπαγαποντιές και κατά τη διάρκεια των καταθεσεων των μαρτύρων και δεν τους είπε κανείς τίποτα. 


Γενικά έχω περάσει δύσκολα στη ζωή μου, έχω δεχτεί σεξουαλική κακοποίηση στην παιδική ηλικία, η μητέρα μου πάσχει από σχιζοφρένεια, οι γονείς μου είναι χωρισμένοι, η οικογένεια μου είναι στα μαχαίρια λόγω περιουσιακών και πολλά άλλα. Το ocd το έχω από μικρή ηλικία λόγω γενετικής προδιάθεσης ίσως, λόγω αυτού είχα κάνει μία απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας στην εφηβεία και είχα φτάσει να μην τρώω λόγω των τελετουργικών μου. Τα ξεπέρασα όλα αυτά, επανήλθαν για λίγο στα 23, τα ξεπέρασα πάλι και μετά από έξι χρόνια συνέβη αυτό και με διέλυσε εντελώς.

----------


## Remedy

εργαζεσαι, αντωνη; εχεις εισοδημα;
τι σε κραταει σε εκεινο το μερος; δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να πας σε μια μεγαλη πολη να ζησεις;

----------


## Sonia

Οι νομικοί στο περιβάλλον σου τι συμβουλές σου έχουν δώσει; Άτομα να καταθέσουν υπέρ σου δεν υπάρχουν; 
Εγώ θα σήκωνα πολύ φασαρία σε άτομα πιο πέρα και "πάνω" από αυτόν στο τοπικό συμβούλιο, μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν.
Πάντως ανατρέπονται τέτοιες αποφάσεις και ακόμα κι αν την χάσεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταθέσεις τα όπλα. Σήκωσε το θέμα πιο ψηλά, σε ΜΜΕ κι αλλού. Εκεί θα τους πονέσει. Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να βρεις στήριξη από όπου μπορείς όμως, αν όχι στο τοπικό περιβάλλον αλλού. Κι όσο μπορείς να βρίσκεις αποδείξεις.
Δεν είναι λύση η αυτοκτονία εδώ βρε Αντώνη, σε τελική ανάλυση αν φτάσουν τα άτομα στο απροχώρητο για εσένα και το περιβάλλον σου είναι τόσο μα τόσο αποπνικτικό, άλλαξε περιβάλλον. Δεν είναι παντού τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα και δεν θα πεθάνουμε για την μαλακία του καθενός. Μπορείς και την ησυχία σου να βρεις κάπου αλλού και να βοηθήσεις πιο αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## Antonis8

> εργαζεσαι, αντωνη; εχεις εισοδημα;
> τι σε κραταει σε εκεινο το μερος; δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να πας σε μια μεγαλη πολη να ζησεις;




Εχουμε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση. Αυτό που με κρατάει είναι τα ζώα μου γιατί δεν θέλω να τα εγκαταλείψω και δεν είναι εύκολες οι υιοθεσίες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Καλημέρα Αντώνη. Πρώτα από όλα θέλω να σου πω μπράβο που βοηθάς τα αδέσποτα και αφιερώνεις χρόνο και χρήμα για αυτά. Λίγοι το κάνουν.. Να ξέρεις ότι όλα όσα περιγράφεις τα έχω ζήσει.
> Όταν έγινε το περιστατικό με τα γατάκια τι κινήσεις έκανες? Έχεις μιλήσει με οργανώσεις που βοηθάνε αδέσποτα ζώα για να σε βοηθήσουν όσο αφορά τις κινήσεις σου από εδώ και πέρα αλλά και για το πως μπορείς να σταματήσεις τον κάθε άρρωστο μα... Που νομίζει ότι όλος ο πλανήτης του ανήκει και σκοτώνει αθώες ψυχές?
> Δεν ξέρω πως είναι τα πράγματα εκεί στην Ελλάδα.



Σε ευχαριστώ. Έκανα πολλές κινήσεις, μέχρι και στην τοπική εφημερίδα κάναμε άρθρο. Αλλά το θέμα είναι τι απόφαση θα βγει και μέχρι τώρα τα πράγματα πάνε υπέρ τους. Αν χάσω, θα στείλω και στο εξωτερικό σχετικό βιντεάκι, στην PETA.

----------


## Remedy

> Εχουμε οικογενειακή επιχείρηση. Αυτό που με κρατάει είναι τα ζώα μου γιατί δεν θέλω να τα εγκαταλείψω και δεν είναι εύκολες οι υιοθεσίες.


ποσα ειναι αυτα τα ζωα; χωριο ειστε, λες. δεν μπορεις να τα υιοθετησεις εσυ σε εναν περιφραγμενο χωρο με καμερες και να κοινοποιησεις οτι ο χωρος παρακολουθειται;
η επιχειρηση δεν μπορει να παει αλλου;

----------


## Sonia

Μετά είδα το δεύτερο μήνυμα. Επειδή έχουμε περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο με δικαστικές περιπέτειες, όπου η μητέρα μου έμπλεξε πραγματικά από το πουθενά για πολλά χρόνια σε δικαστικές διενέξεις και έτρεχε να πολεμήσει λυτούς και δεμένους που στηρίζαν την άλλη πλευρά και αρχικά οι αποφάσεις ήταν κατά της, έπαθε κατάθλιψη και γενικά γάμησέ τα, έχω να πω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα η αλήθεια λάμπει. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν με πλάγια μέσα δικαστικά κάνουν το άσπρο μάυρο, όσο εξοργιστικό κι αν είναι αυτό, η αλήθεια δεν αλλάζει Αντώνη. Εσύ δεν έκανες κάτι κακό, ίσα ίσα και οι σωστοί άνθρωποι στο αναγνωρίζουν. Και την αλήθεια σου εσύ την ξέρεις. Εσύ να είσαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έκανες κάτι ανήθικο ή λάθος κι ότι είσαι με την σωστή πλευρά. Δυστυχώς η μαλακία σε αυτόν τον κόσμο πάει σύννεφο. Δεν πάει να πει ότι θα αυτοκαταστραφούμε για να τους κάνουμε την χάρη.

----------


## Antonis8

> Οι νομικοί στο περιβάλλον σου τι συμβουλές σου έχουν δώσει; Άτομα να καταθέσουν υπέρ σου δεν υπάρχουν; 
> Εγώ θα σήκωνα πολύ φασαρία σε άτομα πιο πέρα και "πάνω" από αυτόν στο τοπικό συμβούλιο, μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνουν.
> Πάντως ανατρέπονται τέτοιες αποφάσεις και ακόμα κι αν την χάσεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταθέσεις τα όπλα. Σήκωσε το θέμα πιο ψηλά, σε ΜΜΕ κι αλλού. Εκεί θα τους πονέσει. Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να βρεις στήριξη από όπου μπορείς όμως, αν όχι στο τοπικό περιβάλλον αλλού. Κι όσο μπορείς να βρίσκεις αποδείξεις.
> Δεν είναι λύση η αυτοκτονία εδώ βρε Αντώνη, σε τελική ανάλυση αν φτάσουν τα άτομα στο απροχώρητο για εσένα και το περιβάλλον σου είναι τόσο μα τόσο αποπνικτικό, άλλαξε περιβάλλον. Δεν είναι παντού τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα και δεν θα πεθάνουμε για την μαλακία του καθενός. Μπορείς και την ησυχία σου να βρεις κάπου αλλού και να βοηθήσεις πιο αποτελεσματικά.


Είμαστε σε φάση αναμονής για την απόφαση, όσοι ήταν να καταθέσουν κατέθεσαν. Ο πατέρας μου συγκεκριμένα που ανέλαβε την υπόθεση, είναι αρκετά μετριοπαθής. Αρχικά μου έλεγε ότι αν χάσω θα κάνουμε έφεση, τώρα λέει να δούμε και ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχολούμαι και ότι λεφτά δεν πρόκειται να πάρουν ποτέ. Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι με προσβάλλει όλο αυτό. Οπότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε άλλον δικηγόρο και θα πρέπει να φάω άλλα τόσα λεφτά για αυτά το τομάρια, ενώ θα μπορούσα να βοηθάω ζώα και να κάνω έργο και να ζω τη ζωή μου. 

Κατέθεσαν κάποιοι αλλά από τη γειτονιά, τέσσερα ακόμα σπίτια που υπάρχουν, κατέθεσαν υπέρ τους γιατί δεν θέλουν τα ζώα άρα δεχτηκαν να πουν ψέματα. Και είμαι ο μοναδικός νεαρός εκεί, όλοι είναι μεσόκοποι, ηλικιωμένοι, δεν έχουμε κανένα κοινό. Μία γυναίκα που ταίζει τις γάτες πιο κάτω, φοβόταν να μπει γιατί η μάνα του δίπλα έχει μεγάλη γλώσσα και φοβόταν ότι θα τη διασύρει στο χωριό. 

Σκοπεύω να φτάσω στον άρειο πάγο και εκεί μάλλον θα δικαιωθώ γιατί έχει και πολλά νομικά κενά η αγωγή τους, η δικηγόρος τους είναι μεν θρασύτατη, αλλά νομικά άπειρη. Ωστόσο δεν ξέρω αν έχω τις ψυχικές αντοχές να παλεύω για αυτή την υπόθεση ακόμα μία πενταετία και βάλε.

----------


## Antonis8

> ποσα ειναι αυτα τα ζωα; χωριο ειστε, λες. δεν μπορεις να τα υιοθετησεις εσυ σε εναν περιφραγμενο χωρο με καμερες και να κοινοποιησεις οτι ο χωρος παρακολουθειται;
> η επιχειρηση δεν μπορει να παει αλλου;



Είναι ξενοδοχειακές επιχειρήσεις, οπότε όχι. Είναι πολλά ζώα σε διάφορες περιοχές, γύρω στα σαράντα (όχι όλα στην ίδια γειτονιά) θα μεταφέρω κάποια στο καινούργιο μου σπίτι, αλλά δεν μπορώ όλα και φοβάμαι μην χαθούν κιόλας και τα χτυπήσει αμάξι. Θα κάνω κάποιες κινήσεις, θα αιτηθώ στο δήμο να μπει κάμερα στην αλάνα που ταίζω (γιατί είναι δημόσιος χώρος) λόγω του ότι έγιναν πολλές κακοποιήσεις στην περιοχή αν και ξέρω ότι δεν θα δεχτουν το αίτημα, θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια. Ανεπίσημα μπορώ να παρακολουθώ τον χώρο, έχω πάρει κάμερα καμουφλάζ, αλλά δεν ωφελεί σε κάτι γιατί δεν θα μπορώ να τη χρησιμοποιήσω σε κάτι, οπότε δεν την έβαλα εντελει, παρακολυθώ μονο την αυλή μου γιατί πια έχω μετακομίσει και πάω μόνο μία φορά την ημέρα εκεί.

----------


## Antonis8

> Μετά είδα το δεύτερο μήνυμα. Επειδή έχουμε περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο με δικαστικές περιπέτειες, όπου η μητέρα μου έμπλεξε πραγματικά από το πουθενά για πολλά χρόνια σε δικαστικές διενέξεις και έτρεχε να πολεμήσει λυτούς και δεμένους που στηρίζαν την άλλη πλευρά και αρχικά οι αποφάσεις ήταν κατά της, έπαθε κατάθλιψη και γενικά γάμησέ τα, έχω να πω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα η αλήθεια λάμπει. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν με πλάγια μέσα δικαστικά κάνουν το άσπρο μάυρο, όσο εξοργιστικό κι αν είναι αυτό, η αλήθεια δεν αλλάζει Αντώνη. Εσύ δεν έκανες κάτι κακό, ίσα ίσα και οι σωστοί άνθρωποι στο αναγνωρίζουν. Και την αλήθεια σου εσύ την ξέρεις. Εσύ να είσαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έκανες κάτι ανήθικο ή λάθος κι ότι είσαι με την σωστή πλευρά. Δυστυχώς η μαλακία σε αυτόν τον κόσμο πάει σύννεφο. Δεν πάει να πει ότι θα αυτοκαταστραφούμε για να τους κάνουμε την χάρη.




Το ξέρω, απλώς με εξοργίζει το ότι δεν έχουν συναίσθηση. Ναι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι ακόμα και στο χωριό που ξέρουν ότι είναι κουμάσια και τι άνθρωποι είναι, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου αρκεί, ήθελα να τους αποδώσει η δικαιοσύνη την πρέπουσα ποινή. Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το αποδεχτώ. Το έχω συζητήσει και την ψυχολόγο, μου εξήγησε πως δεν μπορώ να ελέγχω τα πάντα και με προέτρεψε να μην κάνω καταγγελία και στον αστυνομικό που με κυνηγούσε παράνομα (δεν έκανα εντέλει γιατί όντως θα έμπλεκα ακόμα περισσότερο)

----------


## Sonia

Πάντως το ότι καταδικάστηκε έστω η γυναίκα αυτή δεν είναι και λίγο, είναι μία μικρή νίκη.

----------


## Antonis8

Είναι, απλώς πρόκειται περί πταίσματος και αν θέλω να αξιώσω αποζημίωση, πρέπει να κάνω νέο δικαστήριο. Αυτό που έκαναν εκείνοι, να κάνουν δλδ με τη μία αγωγή, ήταν πιο εξυπνο. Περιμένω να δω τώρα πότε θα βγει η απόφαση, μάλλον μετά το Πάσχα/πριν το καλοκαίρι. Ελπίζω να μην βγει υπέρ τους αλλά δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες. Θα δείξει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Φιλε Αντωνη μου ειναι δυσκολο να διαβασω ολοκληρο το κειμενο σου. Ο σκυλος που κοιμομασταν μαζι για 12 χρονια, ξεψυχησε στα χερια μου σφαδαζοντας απο πονους που δεν αντεξε η καρδια του. Ο δηλητηριαστης; Αγνωστος. Ηταν οι γειτονες που με απειλουσαν και τριγυριζαν εξω απο το σπιτι; Ηταν η ψυχοπαθης σαιντελογα απο πανω; Ηταν αλλο καθικι που βρηκε την ευκαρια; Για μηνες τον εβλεπα στον υπνο μου να πηγαινει σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο στην βεραντα. Κατι κακο ηταν εκει. Εψαξα και ξαναεψαξα. Στο τελος πισω απ την γλαστρα βρηκα ενα μικρο κομματι ξεραμενο συκωτι.
Η οικογενεια μου ηθελε να ξεφορτωθει τον αρρωστο σκυλο. Ανακουφιστηκε η τεμπελια τους οταν πεθανε. Εκαναν οτι μπορουσαν για να τον θαψω σε εναν ρηχο ταφο, χωρις πετρες απο πανω, χωρις νεκροψια, χωρις να ξερω απο τι εφυγε. Εκει που τον εθαψα, πολυ πιθανον να πεταχτηκε μετα απο λιγες μερες απο τους κηπουρους.
Η οικογενεια μου με εβγαλε τρελο που νοιαζομουν, που στενοχωρηθηκα, που ηθελα να θαφτει καπου που θα μπορουσα να τον επισκεπτομαι... Η τρελα μου καλα τους βολεψε 12 χρονια που με εκαναν υπηρετη τους (αυτοι φεραν τον σκυλο και τον παρατησαν και δεν δεχονταν την παραμικρη συνεργασια - και με 40 πυρετο επρεπε να σηκωθω εγω να τον βγαλω για την αναγκη του, ερχονταν οι φιλοι του αδερφου μου στο σπιτι και δεν εμπαινε στον κοπο να μαθει στο σκυλι να μην γαυγιζει γιατι "δε μπορουσε να ασχολειται με ενα σκυλο ολη μερα, ο ανθρωπος!".). Μετα το θανατο του σκυλου επρεπε να πατησω ενα κουμπι και να μη με νοιαζει οπως δεν ενοιαζε κι αυτους.
Ομως ειναι ενα γεγονος που με στιγματιζει και στις δυσκολες στιγμες το μυαλο μου γυρναει εκει. Οποτε κλαιω, για οποιαδηποτε αιτια, κλαιω και για τον σκυλο μου.

----------


## Δρυάδα

Μπορεί το θέμα να είναι ανενεργό εδώ και δύο μήνες, αλλά θέλω να πω κάτι (γιατί, μερικές φορές, αυτό που μας κάνει καλό να ακούσουμε είναι το απλό "καταλαβαίνω" ).

Αντώνη και Ορέστη, σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Τα έχω περάσει. Ξέρω πώς είναι να μην μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις, να κλαις όλη την ώρα (για πάντα θα κλαίω, κάθε που τα θυμάμαι), να έχει αλλάξει η ζωή σου ανεπιστρεπτί και να μην μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις σε κανέναν. Να μην μπορείς να μιλήσεις γι' αυτό, γιατί "ε, δεν πέθανε και το παιδί σου". (Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι έχω περάσει πολλά δεινά στη ζωή μου, κι ότι κανείς δεν θα μου πει τι είναι σημαντικό και τι όχι). Καταλαβαίνω την οργή και το μίσος γι' αυτά τα θλιβερά ανθρωπάρια.
(Στο κάτω-κάτω, κι εγώ ενοχλούμαι -δεν κοιμάμαι, για την ακρίβεια, έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου και σε λίγο θα καταστραφεί η υγεία μου- με τους γείτονες, δεν πάω όμως να τους σκοτώσω. Οπότε, όχι, δεν είναι ποτέ δικαιολογημένος ο φόνος ζώων. Ναι, είναι φόνος εκ προμελέτης). 

Από τότε με τη φόλα (πάνε είκοσι χρόνια) έχω τελειώσει με τους ανθρώπους. Εκτός απ' τους λίγους. Πολύ λίγους.

----------


## Antonis8

> Μπορεί το θέμα να είναι ανενεργό εδώ και δύο μήνες, αλλά θέλω να πω κάτι (γιατί, μερικές φορές, αυτό που μας κάνει καλό να ακούσουμε είναι το απλό "καταλαβαίνω" ).
> 
> Αντώνη και Ορέστη, σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Τα έχω περάσει. Ξέρω πώς είναι να μην μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις, να κλαις όλη την ώρα (για πάντα θα κλαίω, κάθε που τα θυμάμαι), να έχει αλλάξει η ζωή σου ανεπιστρεπτί και να μην μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις σε κανέναν. Να μην μπορείς να μιλήσεις γι' αυτό, γιατί "ε, δεν πέθανε και το παιδί σου". (Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι έχω περάσει πολλά δεινά στη ζωή μου, κι ότι κανείς δεν θα μου πει τι είναι σημαντικό και τι όχι). Καταλαβαίνω την οργή και το μίσος γι' αυτά τα θλιβερά ανθρωπάρια.
> (Στο κάτω-κάτω, κι εγώ ενοχλούμαι -δεν κοιμάμαι, για την ακρίβεια, έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου και σε λίγο θα καταστραφεί η υγεία μου- με τους γείτονες, δεν πάω όμως να τους σκοτώσω. Οπότε, όχι, δεν είναι ποτέ δικαιολογημένος ο φόνος ζώων. Ναι, είναι φόνος εκ προμελέτης). 
> 
> Από τότε με τη φόλα (πάνε είκοσι χρόνια) έχω τελειώσει με τους ανθρώπους. Εκτός απ' τους λίγους. Πολύ λίγους.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. Φαντάζομαι βίωσες κάτι αντίστοιχο. 

Κι εγώ έχω περάσει αρκετά στη ζωή μου αλλά αυτό με έχει στιγματίσει φοβερά. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι κατέληξα και υπόλογος κιόλας επειδή έκανα το σωστό και τους κατήγγειλα. Δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω το ότι είδα τα ζώα έτσι όπως τα είδα και ξέρω ότι υπέφεραν. 

Οι άνθρωποι είναι μια συνεχής απογοήτευση.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα Αντωνη,δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν στο σαιτ zoosos για τα ζωακια ,αλλα και με την υποθεση σου,εχουν μια πολυ αξιολογη φιλοζωικη δραση.Ευτυχως στη δικη μου γειτονια ταιζουμε 4 -5 ατομα τα γατια και δεν εχουμε γενικα θεματα.Στειλε κανα μειλ σε αυτους μηπως και υπαρχει καποιος να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Δεν ξερω για εσας ,αλλα εγω εξακολουθω ακομα να πιστευω στη θεια δικη...θεωρω οτι με τον εναν η τον αλλο τροπο τα αισχρα υποκειμενα που ζουν για να κανουν κακο στους αλλους(μονο εκει που τους παιρνει βεβαια,στους αδυναμους κ ανυπερασπιστους)θα τιμωρηθουν...

----------


## Antonis8

> Καλησπερα Αντωνη,δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν στο σαιτ zoosos για τα ζωακια ,αλλα και με την υποθεση σου,εχουν μια πολυ αξιολογη φιλοζωικη δραση.Ευτυχως στη δικη μου γειτονια ταιζουμε 4 -5 ατομα τα γατια και δεν εχουμε γενικα θεματα.Στειλε κανα μειλ σε αυτους μηπως και υπαρχει καποιος να σε βοηθησει.


Είχε ενημερωθεί το σαιτ και ο τυπος γενικά για το περιστατικό. Εκεί πατησαν αυτοι και παρολο που δεν αναφέρονται ονομαστικά λένε οτι συκοφαντηθηκαν. Τρεχα γυρευε. Τους είδα με τα μάτια μου να βάζουν τα δηλητήρια και το ένα γατι το μάζεψε η γυναίκα του ενώ ήταν ακόμα ζωντανό για να μην το παρω στον κτηνιατρο . Αυτό ειναι το περιστατικό που με έχει στιγματισει. Ηταν το αγάπημενο μου αδεσποτο,είχε έρθει το πρωι να φάει και μετά μπηκε στον περιφραχτο χώρο που είχαν βαλει τα δηλητήρια ,το βρήκα μετά στην άσφαλτο, ερχόταν προς το σπιτι μου για να ζητήσει βοήθεια και το βρήκα να ξεψυχάει. Είχα ένεση με αντίδοτο για να κάνε εμετό, του την έκανα και πήγα μέσα στο σπιτι να παρω το κλουβί για να το μεταφερω στον κτηνιατρο. Τότε βγήκε η γυναίκα του και το μάζεψε για να μην έχω αποδειξεις, βγήκε με μια σακούλα, μέχρι να τρεξω έξω είχε κλειστεί σπιτι της. Ηταν φριχτό και πιθανον πεθανε και με φριχτό τροπο το γατακι. Και μετά με διεσυραν σε ολο το χωριό. Ενιωθα ένοχος που δεν μπορεσα να τα προστατευσω και μετά ενιωσα και εντελώς αβοηθητος απο τις αρχές,γιατί συνήθως τις κακοποιησεις ζώων τις κουκουλωνουν. Και στο τέλος βρέθηκα και στα δικαστήρια με αγωγές,με κατέστρεψε ψυχολογικά αυτή η υποθεση και βγαίνουν και απο πάνω τα καθαρματα.

Τι να πω, δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει θεία δίκη. Για αυτο προτιμω να κάνω εγώ πράγματα για να τιμωρηθούν.

----------


## SynesthAsia

Μετα απο εναμισυ χρονο, τι εγινε Αντωνη? Αν το διαβασεις αυτο και βρεις τον χρονο κανε μας ενα απντειτ.

----------


## Άγνωστη

Αντώνη καλησπέρα τι έγινε με το θέμα ;;

----------


## nousername

αντωνη πες μας τι έγινε

----------


## kapoia_trigurw

> Έχω περάσει γενικά πολύ δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια και δύσκολες καταστάσεις στη ζωή μου, αλλά ένα γεγονός με έχει στιγματίσει για κάποιο λόγο. Οι γείτονες μου δηλητηρίασαν κάτι αδέσποτα που τάιζα. Για πολύ καιρό εβρισκα πτώματα και έβλεπα ζώα να ξεψυχανε μπροστα μου. Το πιο τραυματικό όμως ήταν ένα από τα αδέσποτα που ήταν ακόμα ζωντανό,, πήγα να του κάνω την ένεση που κανεις για να προκληθεί εμετός , μπήκα στο σπίτι για να πάρω ένα κλουβί και να το μεταφέρω στον κτηνίατρο και είδα από το παράθυρο 
> τη γυναίκα του γείτονα να βγαίνει και να βάζει το γατί σε μια μαύρη 
> σακούλα.
> Δεν έχουν συναίσθηση της αθλιότητας τους, πιστεύουν ότι είναι καλοί άνθρωποι, θεωρούν πως αξίζουν το σεβασμό. Με έχουν στιγματίσει σε όλο το χωριο,βάλανε ανθρώπους να με τραμπουκιζουν επί βδομάδες και απάντησαν στην καταγγελία μου με αγωγή. Είχαν το θράσος να ισχυρίζονται ότι εγώ τους προκάλεσα τραύμα γιατί τους κατηγόρησα άδικα λέει ενώ τον είδα με τα μάτια μου να πετάει δηλητήρια σε περιφραγμένο περιβόλι. Και δεν περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη ούτε να βρω προστασία από την ελληνική αστυνομία. Έκανα ένα καλό με το να ταιζω τα ζώα ,να κάνω καθημερινό αγώνα και ξοδεύω ένα σωρό λεφτά και κατέληξα να βρω τον μπελά μου και κανείς δεν με προστάτευσε. Πρόκειται για ηθική παθογένεια του ελληνικού κράτους. Ότι το ήθος τους μένει μόνο στην επιφάνεια και η ουσία χάνεται σε υποκριτικές ανουσιοτητες. 
> Πήρα χαρτί από τον ψυχίατρο για το τραύμα μου και η δικηγόρος τους το σχολίασε περιπαιχτικά,ότι δήθεν δεν έχω μετατραυματικο στρες και το έκανα μόνο για το δικαστήριο. Ποσο απροστάτευτοι είμαστε σε νομικό πλαίσιο, με πιάνει απελπισία. 
> Να ακούω όλα αυτα τα ψέματα από κάτι τομάρια που προσπαθούν να γλιτώσουν το πρόστιμο και να με γελοιοποιούν ενώ εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι τα βράδια,δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω.
> 
> Δεν θα αντέξω αν χάσω νομικά την υπόθεση,σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία αν τη χάσω. Με αηδιάζει αυτή η υποκρισία,η κακια,η αδικία. Και το γεγονός ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τι άθλιοι άνθρωποι είναι.
> 
> ...


Καλημερα Αντωνη, διαβαζοντας το ποστ σου ενιωσα οτι εισαι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο και οξυδερκες ατομο και ταυτιστηκα πολυ με την ενσυναισθηση σου ως προς τα ζωα. σαφως και ειναι λογικο και επομενο να εχεις μετατραυματικο στρες οταν βλεπεις κυριολεκτικα πτωματα ζωων που δεν εφταιξαν σε τιποτα, απλα δεν "βολεψε" η υπαρξη τους για τον κοσμο που εχτισαν τα ανθρωπινα ζωα με τους ορους τους. μην αφησεις την δικη τους βρωμικη ηθικη να σε κανει να αμφισβητεις για τα συναισθηματα σου. επισης θαυμαζω πολυ το ποσο καθαρα βλεπεις τα πραγματα ως προς την ηθικη τους που ειναι ψευτικη, τον κοσμο τους που ειναι ανθρωποκεντρικος και το πως ασκεις κριτικη στο κρατος και τους θεσμους του, πολλα απο εμας μπαινουμε για χιλια δυο πραγματα στη διαδικασια να το γυρναμε σε εμας και να καταληγουμε στο οτι εχουμε εμμονες ή παραλογα συναισθηματα ή ειναι η δικη μας παραξενια απλα επειδη η εγκληματικη τους σταση ειναι το "κανονικο" στο οποιο ζουμε. για το ζητημα των ζωων επι του πρακτεου θα σου προτεινα ισως να βρεις ατομα που αισθανονται αυτην την αδικια οπως εσυ και να ζητησεις στηριξη ακομη και εξω απο θεσμικα πλαισια, γιατι οπου και αν πας, ακομη και αν δεν ξαναπας στο σπιτι σου, στο χωριο σου, μπορει να ξαναβρεθεις αντιμετωπος με τετοιες συμπεριφορες και ειναι σημαντικο να παλευουμε για αυτα που βλεπουμε εκει που τα βλεπουμε.

ομως εξω απο αυτο το θεμα με προβληματιζει πολυ που αναφερεις την αυτοκτονια, απο την εμπειρια μου με την αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι κατι που αναφερει ποτε καποιο ατομο ελαφρα και ετσι ποτε δεν το παιρνω ως "εννοει οτι δεν μπορει να εχει αδικο" ή "υπερβαλλει", πιστευω πρεπει να δινουμε παντα τον χωρο στους εαυτους μας οταν εχουμε τετοιες σκεψεις να ξεδιπλωνονται και να τις δουλευουμε. η ζωη μας ειναι ο,τι εχουμε και για κανενα απο εμας δεν θα διαρκεσει για παντα. 
δεν ξερω τι να πω πραγματικα, ή τι συμβουλη να δωσω, αλλα θα πω τις σκεψεις μου. σκεφτομαι οτι για πολλα απο εμας διαφορετικα ζητηματα εκφραζουν μεσα μας βαθυτερα και μεγαλυτερα νοηματα, σαν να αποτελουν συμβολα. εγω θα επαιρνα δηλαδη το χωρο, ειτε μονη μου στο τετραδιο μου, ειτε με μια ψυχολογο συζητωντας, ειτε με οποιον αλλο τροπο, και θα προσπαθουσα να δω τι νοηματα ξεδιπλωνονται για εμενα μεσα απο τις εικονες που επανερχονται και με ενοχλουν ή τα μοτιβα συμπεριφορων των αλλων ανθρωπων που με κανουν να αισθανομαι τοσο ασχημα για τον κοσμο. για παραδειγμα, παλιοτερα εβλεπα πολλα ονειρα που πανω κατω ειχαν τα κοινα: περπαταω μονη μου στο δρομο, καποιος μεσηλικος αντρας ή πολλοι αντρες με πλησιαζουν απειλητικα με σκοπο να μου κανουν κακο, εγω παγωνω ενω αντιλαμβανομαι τον κινδυνο και δεν αντιδρω σε αυτον και τα ζωα γυρω μου παντοτε αντιλαμβανονται απολυτα σωστα την απειλη και αντιδρουν σε αυτη. δηλαδη το σκυλι που κραταω να γαυγιζει, τις γατες γυρω να ξιπαζονται κτλπ. μετα απο συζητηση με την ψυχολογο μου μου εκανε κλικ οτι τα ζωα ειναι αληθινα απεναντι στα ενστικτα και τα συναισθηματα τους και αντιδρουν σε αυτα, "ειναι για εκεινα στο τωρα τους", υπερασπιζονται με ολη τους την υπαρξη αυτο που αντιλαμβανονται τη στιγμη που το αντιλαμβανονται, σε αντιθεση με τα ανθρωπινα ζωα, εμενα στο ονειρο, που στην απειλη περπατουσα σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα, σκεφτομουν οτι ειναι παραλογο να τρεξω ή να φωναξω, φοβομουν να αντιδρασω κτλπ. Ας πουμε, ποια ειναι η σχεση που βλεπεις αναμεσα στα ζωα και σε αυτα τα περιστατικα και την αρρωστοφοβια; τετοιες στιγμες διαυγειας για το πως ειναι τοποθετημενα στον ψυχισμο μου τα πραγματα με βοηθησαν να καταλαβω και ποια ειναι τα προβληματα μου, και τι θεση εχουν τα ζωα για μενα στον κοσμο μου στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, και, γενικοτερα αποτελουσαν εργαλεια για να μπορεσω να αντεξω και να καταλαβω πραγματα που μου φαινονταν τεραστια και εγω αδυναμη μπροστα τους. η λογικη μου ειναι οτι παραλληλα με τον κοσμο ως εχει, τρεχει και ο δικος μας κοσμος οπως τον αντιλαμβανομαστε, και ο τροπος που τον αντιλαμβανομαστε ειναι στη διαθεση μας να τον ψαξουμε, να τον αναλυσουμε, να τον καταλαβουμε. καλη αναζητηση! 

επισης τελευταιο, δεν εισαι μονος, ουτε σε ο,τι αφορα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, ουτε στο μετατραυματικο στρες. για ολα οσα εχουμε μετατραυματικο στρες μοιαζει να μην μπορουν να ξεπεραστουν τα θεματα μεσα απο τα οποια εκφραζεται το τραυμα μας. δεν ξερω πως αισθανεσαι με αυτο, καποιες φορες οταν μου το λενε αισθανομαι σαν να μειωνουν τη βαρυτητα αυτου που αισθανομαι, καποιες αλλες που το συνειδητοποιω (διαβαζοντας το ποστ σου για παραδειγμα) αισθανομαι οτι δεν ειμαι μονη με μια πολυ θετικη εννοια που μπορει να ειναι μεχρι και θεραπευτικη. ελπιζω να μην κουρασα και σορι αν τα λεω χαωμενα, καλο υπολοιπο, στελνω ευχες^^

----------

